# John Deere 2940



## schnanders (Apr 30, 2020)

When I am running my feed grinder behind my 2940 and then I shut off the pto, the pto keeps running even when I shut it off and then I have no power steering. I am kind of new to this stuff and this has me baffled. My guess would be it is a hydraulic problem but then again what do I know. If anybody has any ideas I would really appreciate it. I really try very hard to understand things but sometimes I feel useless because I have to ask for help. Thanks


----------



## Tx Jim (Jul 28, 2020)

Hyd operated pto such as your 2940 continuing to operate in off position indicates hyd valve isn't shutting off pressure to pto clutch assembly. No power steering indicates internal hyd leak I suggest to check pto clutch pressure at ports located on trans shift cover. The JD utility tractors of that era have a history of failed pto/hi-lo oil supply tubes so pto brake circuit could have a leaking supply tube. Is your tractor open station or cab model?


----------



## schnanders (Apr 30, 2020)

Tx Jim said:


> Hyd operated pto such as your 2940 continuing to operate in off position indicates hyd valve isn't shutting off pressure to pto clutch assembly. No power steering indicates internal hyd leak I suggest to check pto clutch pressure at ports located on trans shift cover. The JD utility tractors of that era have a history of failed pto/hi-lo oil supply tubes so pto brake circuit could have a leaking supply tube. Is your tractor open station or cab model?


Its a cab model


----------



## BinVa (Sep 21, 2020)

Are you also having transmission trouble? That would lean toward pump and/or pressure issue. Steering and PTO may be internal lines. I've seen PTO engagement issues..but not on the braking/disengage side. Have you changed your filter and cleaned the sump screen lately. As TxJim said test pressure if you have the ability.


----------



## schnanders (Apr 30, 2020)

BinVa said:


> Are you also having transmission trouble? That would lean toward pump and/or pressure issue. Steering and PTO may be internal lines. I've seen PTO engagement issues..but not on the braking/disengage side. Have you changed your filter and cleaned the sump screen lately. As TxJim said test pressure if you have the ability.


I am going to change the filter and clean pump screen and if that do anything, I'm going to check the internal lines and like ''txJim said check the pressure. I will try them things first and hopefully one of them things will tell me something. Thanks


----------



## BinVa (Sep 21, 2020)

You're on the right track...start with the easy things. You can assemble a test gauge if necessary. As I recall getting into a pump replacement(if necessary) is a half day job. Internal lines a little more work. Let us know how this shakes out. You didn't mention whether the transmission was also involved?B.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jul 28, 2020)

IIRC cab has a floor panel that can be removed so cover can be accesed that contains hyd test ports. I think hyd internal leak is probably the problem not hyd pump problem.


----------



## schnanders (Apr 30, 2020)

BinVa said:


> You're on the right track...start with the easy things. You can assemble a test gauge if necessary. As I recall getting into a pump replacement(if necessary) is a half day job. Internal lines a little more work. Let us know how this shakes out. You didn't mention whether the transmission was also involved?B.


I got lucky this time the transmission is not involved


----------



## BinVa (Sep 21, 2020)

If the filter and screen don't help.. and since the transmission is not effected..pump sounds Ok. Then next would be pressure check. Pressure should be about 150psi+. If your pto pressure doesn't drop to 0 when testing then likely the valve. If the valve is releasing, than the brake band is likely shot. Anything with a lot of stored centrifical force overrunning the PTO on shutdown will accelerate brake band wear. Have you tried to stop the PTO shaft manually(at idle)with a board? Next possiblity could be warped clutch plates if you can't stop the shaft manually. B.


----------



## rsquirrel (Sep 10, 2021)

Tx Jim said:


> Hyd operated pto such as your 2940 continuing to operate in off position indicates hyd valve isn't shutting off pressure to pto clutch assembly. No power steering indicates internal hyd leak I suggest to check pto clutch pressure at ports located on trans shift cover. The JD utility tractors of that era have a history of failed pto/hi-lo oil supply tubes so pto brake circuit could have a leaking supply tube. Is your tractor open station or cab model?


Okay I split the tractor after finding a hydraulic leak and replaced the transmission oil pump and put it all back together and now the power steering works wonderful but the pto still runs all the time so now what do I look for. My 2940 has a cab and I can check the brake pressure for the pto but how do I know what holes in the transimission oil cover to put the gauges in or what do you suggest?


----------



## BinVa (Sep 21, 2020)

As I recall there are 4 plugs...it should be the back 2 ..and also marked. B


----------

